# medstore.biz



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Anyone heard of this online drugstore? They sell zelnorm altho I don't know where they are based. The prices are very good--much better than medsmex.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Tiss i looked up the medstore.biz website and it says they sell generic zelnorm--they don't say who makes it and yes you're right--i couldn't find out where they are located either unless that info is buried somewhere on their site.i currently have an order in with inhouse pharmacy.com for the generic zelnorm they sell there--tegibs. inhouse is located in port vila, vanuatu, in the south pacific. my husband and i are both retired now and i really don't want to pay the high medsmex prices so i thought i'd give tegibs a try. inhouse's tegibs is made by torrent pharmaceuticals in india and costs $80.00 for 100 6 mg pills and that price includes shipping by registered mail. plus they gave me a $3.00 discount because my order was over $50.00. they offer discounts depending on the size of your order.i ordered from them on january 20th and so far i am very impressed with their service. they sent it out the next day and e-mailed me the registered mail number which i looked up on the usps website which confirmed shipment. i also looked up Torrent pharma's website to check them out...i really hope tegibs will work for me.and of course as a disclaimer i just want to say that i don't mean to advocate that people take generic drugs made in other countries--i am well aware of the risks--it's a very personal decision.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

annie, keep us updated on the tegibs. I hope it works as well as medsmex zelnorm. If it does, I'll try it.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes, Tiss, i will. sure hope it works. i'm wishing real hard...


----------



## zeppod (Feb 29, 2008)

i'm not trying to upset anyone, but, i tried tegibs and tagon - both generic brands of tegaserod. neither one worked for me. i even tried taking two at one time. of course, i may be more physically impaired, if you know what i mean...i take zelnorm every other day and not on weekends, thereby paying half price anyway.good luck. hope it works for you!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

my tegibs order came today--fast service! i'll try it tomorrow morning--hope it works!and yes i know tegibs doesn't work for everyone--from what i've read here, some say it works, some say it doesn't but we're all so different in how our bodies react to meds--i figure it's worth a try--you never know if something will work for you unless you try it...


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

tegibs worked--hooray! i took two of them--twelve mg--because that's how i take zelnorm--i found that twelve mg zelnorm works much better for me than six--i take it mon, wed, fri. well that's a big relief--i was worried tegibs wouldn't work. and i have to say inhouse pharmacy's service is terrific. very fast and i liked that they gave me the registered number of my shipment in their shipping notification e-mail. i was able to look the number up on usps.com to verify that they mailed it and i also saw a scan on it when it arrived at my post office yesterday.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Wow, good news! How many pills did you get and how much $$ were they?? I might try them while I have a batch of zelnorm left just in case it doesn't work.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i ordered 100 pills for $80.00--and that price includes registered mail shipping. inhouse pharmacy gave me a $3.00 discount --order over $50.00--so they charged me $77.00. and yes, Tiss--my plan was the same as yours. i have a couple boxes of zelnorm left but i decided to order tegibs now so i could try it before i ran out of zelnorm just in case tegibs didn't work--didn't want to be left with nothing.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Wow, that is unreal compared with zelnorm! Did you use a credit card and if so did you feel safe in using it? thanks for all the info! Tiss


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes you're right---the price difference is huge. and now that my husband and i are both retired that's important.i used a virtual credit card number to order. i wanted to play it safe--especially after all the problems you and i and a lot of us had with medsmex ripping off our credit card numbers. i never want to go through that mess again. it looks like inhouse pharmacy only accepts visa and mastercard as payment--no amex or discover. and they say you can also pay by western union money transfer. here's the link to their website with the payment info as well as other info. hope it works out for you. http://www.inhousepharmacy.com/about.html


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I went to the website and it doesn't look like a money order can be used.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes i noticed that too--that kind of limits one's payment options. maybe they've had problems with people sending them fake money orders. i know that happens a lot with us postal money orders. people print fake ones on their computers--i've seen a lot of them. although now the post office has a new style of money order out with more security features which is supposed to make faking them harder to do. or maybe it has to do with currency exchange rates. they do take western union. i send money periodically by western union and it's pretty easy to do. plus western union has a great website where you can look up your money transfer to verify that it was picked up.


----------



## Zara (Jul 5, 2006)

Hi all, I found another website with reasonable prices for generic Zelnorm - quality-rx.com. The prices from the inhousepharmacy are cheaper, but with this one you can order a smaller batch - starting at 30 pills. They also ship pretty much to every country (inhousepharmacy's list is pretty limited, it's a problem to get shipping into many European countries). The drug is also from India. Out of despair I just placed my order the other day. I am pretty happy so far - their doctor "approved" me for the medication (you have to describe your symptoms briefly, I dont' think how that'd be a problem for anyone who really does have IBS) and they shipped within one day. Now I have to wait about a week or two. I'll keep you updated.If this works I'll probably order through inhouse though, to save more $$$


----------



## Zara (Jul 5, 2006)

joyjohn, I checked out the link you posted but they didn't seem to have the Novartis Zelnorm, just generic tegaserod.I'm expecting my shipment any day now. I can't wait to try it out!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks for the info! it's always good to know what sources are available--appreciate it.


----------



## Emma3636 (Oct 28, 2011)

I can recommend a reputable pharmacy - onlinecheappills.com I received the order and it was on time and the pills work great.P.S. 5% discount coupon code: 9sh73h


----------

